
Reasons I Won’t Fund You - katpas
https://www.saastr.com/22-reasons-i-wont-fund-you/
======
LordWinstanley
Reasons I won't read your article:

It throws a big fucking javascript overlay in my face as soon as I visit the
page.

[https://medium.com/@stiobhart/javascript-overlays-are-the-
po...](https://medium.com/@stiobhart/javascript-overlays-are-the-pop-ups-de-
nous-jours-47ced538fe0d#.r608bizaf)

[https://medium.com/@stiobhart/the-face-shitting-
continues-9e...](https://medium.com/@stiobhart/the-face-shitting-
continues-9e63572fff1c#.pbhxjzfak)

